# Anyone tried Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte?



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried a Joya de Nicaragua Fuerte yet? I notice these are being featured on CI. I'm a fan of full-flavored smokes. Just curious if anyone has one and what they thought. Thanks.


----------



## Jim2903 (Jul 2, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. Price looks good, but I'll wait to see if they come up on the Daily Deal ...


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I believe they were just recently released so I doubt anyone has tried one, yet. I will probably be ordering some this weekend and then letting them rest for a bit before I spark one up.


----------



## ttam535 (Jul 21, 2009)

This cigar is AWESOME! The CI retail store in downtown Bethlehem just got these in yesterday & after enjoying one I took home a bundle that day. they arer incredibly FULL-FLAVORED & about medium strength-wise. Sweet, spicy, toasty Nicaraguan flavour from start to finish. Not extremely peppery, but enough to consider slightly spicy.

And being ~$2.00 is the icing on the cake! :smoke2:


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

That's great to hear. Sounds like they're right up my alley. I'll have to get some.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the review, Matt! I guess I'll pull the trigger on these this weekend.


----------



## Celt (Oct 23, 2007)

Ordered two bundles today. Its about the only company that I will order that many cigars from without even trying them. I just know what I will get from them and I always love them.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

I saw that today as well. i just put in an e-mail to the DE rep who os a friend to ask him about them. I am a big fan of the Antano so I was hoping that these may be good


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm also interested in hearing more about them. They look tasty and all I need is one more member to sing their praises and I'm buying!hone:


----------



## Rev2010 (Sep 3, 2008)

Vegasgz said:


> I'm also interested in hearing more about them. They look tasty and all I need is one more member to sing their praises and I'm buying!


Heh, me too... just waiting to hear at least another couple of people chime in. Looking to jump on these as well. I love the other JdN's so I'm guessing I'll like these too.

Rev.


----------



## jkalach (Dec 30, 2008)

I tacked a single of one of these (a Toro) to my last CI order. I'm going to let it rest in the humi a while and then I'll let you know about my experience.


----------



## Celt (Oct 23, 2007)

Welp got my little babies last night and couldnt wait so I sparked one up.
This is a little firecracker! These to me taste more like Pepin Blacks but not quite as strong then they taste like JdN Ants. Great little cigars and just a very good med/full definition of what a Nic puro should taste like.
I think these are Nic puros anyway.

Solid smoke for sure and very spicey. The construction and burn was perfect.
I will no doubt be stocking up on these.

Your mileage may vary though, obviously my tastes are my own. I love JdN Ants though but to me these taste like Pepin Blacks little brother. At least that was the first thing that came to mind when I lit it up.

Hope that helps.


----------



## fatboy05 (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a bundle on Friday and smoked one ROTT. Wow. Great bang for your buck. Very full and spicey. I will bet with a few weeks of rest they get even better.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

SOunds like one to try. I think I will pick a few up and give them a try as well


----------



## Wankel (May 20, 2009)

Today's the day - Cigars International, Oct 26-27


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I smoked a couple. It has some nice spice. It's not as powerful as the Antano.


----------

